# Ezekiel Sermon Series



## StevieG (Apr 17, 2022)

Does anyone know of a good sermon series either through the whole or majority of Ezekiel that I could listen to over the next couple of months?


----------



## ADKing (Apr 18, 2022)

Rev David Silversides Sermons | SermonAudio







www.sermonaudio.com

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 18, 2022)

^ Close the thread, that's it, you are done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Apr 18, 2022)

Well, one more resource-- not sermons, but chapter readings, with relatively brief but very helpful and edifying comments @ https://www.christcovenantrpc.org/audio/scripture-readings/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StevieG (Apr 18, 2022)

That's great, thanks for these suggestions. I look forward to listening to them.


----------

